# Brent "papichulo" Retaliates....I Surrender!!



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

OK Brent were even, books are balanced, it's over. Your package today, the sticks. that cutter...enough is enough!!

It's over!!

*Like Hell it is!!*


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

How many fingers did you lose on that one?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

:r

You had that coming, nice one Brent. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Brent, what an excellent hit on a very deserving Brother! well done!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice hit Brent................is that wise to spread yourself so thin


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

John, I must send something else. You have been one of the best gorillas I have ever met. You are an incredible VET and friend. I must thank you sir!!!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> John, I must send something else. You have been one of the best gorillas I have ever met. You are an incredible VET and friend. I must thank you sir!!!


Brent...PM if you have an update on what's going on.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Brent...PM if you have an update on what's going on.


Not yet. My Medical Evaluation Board was today, but the Chief of Boards cancelled mine because he found something else in my medical records that could potentionally kick me out. It is not like they already have something as it is. Only time will tell.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Brent is way to trigger happy:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Not yet. My Medical Evaluation Board was today, but the Chief of Boards cancelled mine because he found something else in my medical records that could potentionally kick me out. It is not like they already have something as it is. Only time will tell.


Don't get screwed by the MEB folks. Don't let them separate you. I'd suggest you get on the horn with the Chiefs group at Randolph and tell them if they're going to MEB separate you that you want to retire in-lieu of that. You can seek compensation from the VA later. I have seen this happen to other retirement eligibles. You're my friend and I don't want to see the center screw you. Now if they offer medical retirement, I'd jump on that, but they seldom do that. You would be surprised how quick they're to separate even with 20 years of service.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Not yet. My Medical Evaluation Board was today, but the Chief of Boards cancelled mine because he found something else in my medical records that could potentionally kick me out. It is not like they already have something as it is. Only time will tell.


Brent you let me know who I have to bench press, I swear why is it that this country loves to screw its soldiers, the poor and the elderly we should be taking care of them as without them you really wouldn't have a country.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Don't get screwed by the MEB folks. Don't let them separate you. I'd suggest you get on the horn with the Chiefs group at Randolph and tell them if they're going to MEB separate you that you want to retire in-lieu of that. You can seek compensation from the VA later. I have seen this happen to other retirement eligibles. You're my friend and I don't want to see the center screw you. Now if they offer medical retirement, I'd jump on that, but they seldom do that. You would be surprised how quick they're to separate even with 20 years of service.


DarreLL, thanks for the encouragement. They should rightfully med retire me. I will keep you guys posted. The Chief's group at Randolph cannot do anything for me. Besides I am on the Chief's group within my career field. I am not going to get my feathers ruffled until after the MEB, which is only a recommendation. :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

hova45 said:


> Brent you let me know who I have to bench press, I swear why is it that this country loves to screw its soldiers, the poor and the elderly we should be taking care of them as without them you really wouldn't have a country.


Thanks Joey for the support. If they due axe me I need to herf at the NY Club with you:tu


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice Brent! Kudos!:ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Thanks Joey for the support. If they due axe me I need to herf at the NY Club with you:tu


Let me know Brother:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> nice hit Brent................is that wise to spread yourself so thin


ALEX, my humidor is still full:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> Brent, what an excellent hit on a very deserving Brother! well done!


:tpd: Nice job!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

khubli said:


> Brent, what an excellent hit on a very deserving Brother! well done!


:tpd:


newcigarz said:


> :tpd: Nice job!


:tpd: Awesome hit!! Awesome target!! That's what I call friendly-fire!! :gn


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice hit!! Brent is a hard hittin' gorilla!! I know from experience!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice hit on a nice guy!! WTG Brent! :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> ALEX, my humidor is still full:ss


Then you better have a back-up humi Brent..........................


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Then you better have a back-up humi Brent..........................


Hey now, when I am able to travel up there I have something I will bring up there:tu Something I am sure you will enjoy:cb


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Great hit my friend, and i hope the everything with your MEB works out. my thoughts are with you buddy!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> Great hit my friend, and i hope the everything with your MEB works out. my thoughts are with you buddy!


Thank you sir:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful cutter and some awesome smokes!!
:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Get the white flag out.

He got you real good....:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Get the white flag out.
> 
> He got you real good....:tu


What do you think Brent? Is the "white flag" of surrender in order?

Hey this is personal....Brent knows I was Army Airborne, we did the fighting. Brent's Air Force, they were just the helpers. Mud & blood vs the easy life. Air conditioned quarters, real food...the whole 10 yards!! What ruck sack humping grunt ever had those? Surrender you say.....*"NUTS"*

So what do you say Brent, should we take this off the boards and keep it private? I don't want all of your friends to witness your tears. :r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

There he goes again! Nice hit Brent!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn! Brent aint fooling around!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> What do you think Brent? Is the "white flag" of surrender in order?
> 
> Hey this is personal....Brent knows I was Army Airborne, we did the fighting. Brent's Air Force, they were just the helpers. Mud & blood vs the easy life. Air conditioned quarters, real food...the whole 10 yards!! What ruck sack humping grunt ever had those? Surrender you say.....*"NUTS"*
> 
> So what do you say Brent, should we take this off the boards and keep it private? I don't want all of your friends to witness your tears. :r


Come on John, I salute you:tu I am not going to give up. I already have my next package in mind. If only I could get a hold of some:r NUTS, this might last well into the next decade. FOr the record Airborne, this guy is not in a war with you, just having some fun and good times:tu


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice hit Brent:tu Enjoy the goodies John you deserve them.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

R U up to no good?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> R U up to no good?


No, not really, just enjoying good times with a good friend!! And that is no lie:cb


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice! I got my Palio today. In the word of Tech Ninja, "You could cut off fingers mafia style with the Palio".

Nice Hit!:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Come on John, I salute you:tu I am not going to give up. I already have my next package in mind. If only I could get a hold of some:r NUTS, this might last well into the next decade. FOr the record Airborne, this guy is not in a war with you, just having some fun and good times:tu


Think coffins & little cigars my friend. :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Ouch! What a hit. Excellent carnage :mn:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Think coffins & little cigars my friend. :ss


Don't do it! If you do, wait until we herf together:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Don't do it! If you do, wait until we herf together:tu


Remember Brent, all things are not as they may seem. Could be a diversionary tactic........nor are all small cigars those delectable little Perla's. Just think of it as an ambush. :gn You know it's out there waiting for you, you can sense it, smell it but where and when is it coming?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Remember Brent, all things are not as they may seem. Could be a diversionary tactic........nor are all small cigars those delectable little Perla's. Just think of it as an ambush. :gn You know it's out there waiting for you, you can sense it, smell it but where and when is it coming?


Yikes. Turn off the infra-red cameras.:gn


----------

